# X Stand treestand



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone here seen one of these things yet? Looks kinda interesting. I don' think I'd want it for a everyday stand, but it looks like it would be great for hunting public land here in the Mtns.

http://www.x-stand.com/xstand.html


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks a little too flimsy for me...When he stood up the bottom
moved to much for me....
I do not like the "hand climber" type stands......Last hand climber
I used was my original Baker stand !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I prefer the sit and stand type climbers....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks about as comfortable as sittin on a 2x4 turned up on edge. I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 12, 2013)

If you stand up the seat comes up too, that's a dumb design.  I'm thinking he will go broke on this one.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 13, 2013)

PM Satchmo...I think I recall a thread where he said he had one and loves it.


----------



## sengdigger (Mar 31, 2013)

Ive got one. It is not as comftorable or roomy as a Summit or Api.
But it is light, thats why i got it. But I usually end up taking my Summit. If youre interested in one Id be willing to let mine go. Id let you try climbing in it first also. Just pm me if youd like.


----------



## 1hunter (Sep 26, 2013)

OleCountryBoy said:


> If you stand up the seat comes up too, that's a dumb design.  I'm thinking he will go broke on this one.



X-Stand was named best climber of the year by field and stream magazine. and given the best of the best award in 2011 and also named most innovative best design by archery business. I would venture to say they arent going broke anytime soon!


----------



## Sargent (Sep 26, 2013)

You have to give and take.  

If you are going to have a tree stand that weighs 12 lbs, something has to give.  

It looks appealing to me, but I would probably want to duct-tape myself to the tree during on a windy day.


----------

